# Batman utility belt



## Hudson69 (Feb 18, 2009)

To all military, law enforcement and security officers out there.  I am getting ready to rotate back to patrol after doing a stint as a Detective and my agency has now allowed nylon duty gear (tremendous weight loss).  But based on this how do my fellow protectors out there have your duty belts set up to offer the best access to all of our tools in addition to freedom of movement so that DT techniques or a dead sprint followed by jumping a fence or two isn't a problem?


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

Gun on the right side (Im right handed) Mags in front closest to the buckle.OC Spray behind the mags...My baton is behind the gun..2 sets of cuff in bikini cases are in the backaway from my back bone..Radio on the left side with the tazer in front of it and my mini mag in front of that..Rubber glove carrier over the backbone...I dont know how you skinny guys carry all that stuff..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 18, 2009)

Drac said:


> I dont know how you skinny guys carry all that stuff..


 

5.11 clothing goooooood...................


----------



## seasoned (Feb 18, 2009)

Firearm on the right, mags same side up front near buckle. OC spray left side up front near buckle with access from both hands, baton left side next to OC also with access from both hands. 2 sets of cuffs, I each side near back pockets. Radio left side. Rubbers gloves center back. 
No tazer yet, great tool.


----------



## Adept (Mar 2, 2009)

Firearm on thigh holster on right side, spare mag on right handside near buckle.

Cuffs on left hand side near buckle, OC spray on left side right behind cuffs, baton right behind OC spray, radio behind baton.

Torch strapped to holster.


----------



## tellner (Mar 2, 2009)

Also consider Scott eVest. Their stuff has more pockets than Seigfried and Roy combined. And they're intelligently designed. Badge holders, inner pockets, outer pockets, removable sleeves, channels for your electronics, straps, magnetic closures on storm flaps for their jackets and so on. They have a very nice Law Enforcement jacket/vest that unzips/magnetically closes on the side to allow easy access to a holster. Some of the pockets have an integral Velcro system for attaching stuff like 5.11 does with its concealed carry clothing.

Good stuff. And Scott actually listens to his customers' suggestions.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 9, 2009)

Drac said:


> Gun on the right side (Im right handed) Mags in front closest to the buckle.OC Spray behind the mags...My baton is behind the gun..2 sets of cuff in bikini cases are in the backaway from my back bone..Radio on the left side with the tazer in front of it and my mini mag in front of that..Rubber glove carrier over the backbone...I dont know how you skinny guys carry all that stuff..



Sounds like me......gun on the right, Stinger XT behind my gun, double mag pouch in front of that.  31" ASP baton in a Monodnock swivel holder, front draw loaded, in front on my left side, Open top pepper spray holder behind that, Taser behind that, holster set up for support side draw.  Radio behind the Taser.

I then have a Night-Ops Gladius and a Surfire 6PL light behind my radio, with a D cell flashlight ring behind that.  

I then have a rubber glove carrier over my backbone, with two equally sized handcuff pouches on each side of the glove carrier.

If I were a skinny guy, i'd have to dump some gear!


----------



## Omar B (Mar 9, 2009)

Not exactly on topic but here's a website about the recent rash of real world super heros popping up all over the world (I kid you not).  Anyways, there's an equipment section that covers the utility belt a bit.  http://www.worldsuperheroregistry.com/world_superhero_registry_maine.htm


----------



## kyosa (Mar 9, 2009)

Drac said:


> Gun on the right side (Im right handed) Mags in front closest to the buckle.OC Spray behind the mags...My baton is behind the gun..2 sets of cuff in bikini cases are in the backaway from my back bone..Radio on the left side with the tazer in front of it and my mini mag in front of that..Rubber glove carrier over the backbone...I dont know how you skinny guys carry all that stuff..


 
This is similar to my set up but you forgot the flashlight-mine is next to my radio which is a gladius.  Funny but yeah skinny guys dont have as much space on the belt now sure how they carry their stuff.

One thing not mentioned is knives.  My Dept.  forbids fixed blade knives but HUGELY recommends pocket knives in the off side pocket in case you end up on your back laying on your gun to keep from getting disarmed in a grappling situation-grab the knife and use it up close and personal


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 11, 2009)

kyosa said:


> This is similar to my set up but you forgot the flashlight-mine is next to my radio which is a gladius.  Funny but yeah skinny guys dont have as much space on the belt now sure how they carry their stuff.
> 
> One thing not mentioned is knives.  My Dept.  forbids fixed blade knives but HUGELY recommends pocket knives in the off side pocket in case you end up on your back laying on your gun to keep from getting disarmed in a grappling situation-grab the knife and use it up close and personal



I carry a Ka-Bar TDI in my under belt that rides under my radio on my support side, for just that purpose.


----------



## VegasM4 (Mar 20, 2009)

on my belt in no particular order: Glock 21 .45 w/ weapon mounted Streamlight TLR-1 tactical light in Safariland holster 13 round magazine with one round in chamber,2 magazines pouches for a total of 4 additional 13 round magazines,Taser X-26 in holster with two cartridges,pepper spray in pouch,Monadnock expandable baton in carrier,2 sets of Smith and Wesson hinged handcuffs in cases,Motorola police radio in case with mic,Surefire flashlight in pouch,drop down attachment for gas mask carrier or AR-15 mag thigh rig,numerous belt keepers,handcuff key,2 sets of keys for patrol vehicle.I carry my gloves in my pocket or wear them,folding knife gets tucked in shirt.I also wear a Second Chance Level IIIA vest with a chest trauma plate.I like to be prepared.I've personally been at the scene of 7 officer involved shootings in the last 4 years alone


----------

